# Flux DMCC Light: Opinions and Observations



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I am not going to call this a review as I have no right reviewing equipment as I don't have the experience to do so. Though as a rider I can make my observations and form opinions. Other bindings I have ridden are used Ride SPI's, unsure of the year and Ride Capo's 2012/13. 

1) First thing I must say picking them up is they are stupid light. I wasn't sure if it was in my head or not, but after mounting them on my DOA and picking it up I really noticed just how much lighter they were compared to the Capo's.

2) One thing I found kind of lame was the sticky foam pads they gave you to stick in the gap of the footbed after adjusting to your boot size. Fig 001.

3) Kind of tied to #2 the foam sticky pads over lap the disk which in the future will make it a little finicky to adjust or remove and remount. Loosing one of these foam pads would be lame as you would then get snow build up in the gap. Fig 002.

4) I really like the strap tracks on the toe and ankle straps. They keep the excess strap tucked completely in and out of the way. Yes, you could cut or trim them, but that lessens the functionally and possibly resale value. Fig 003.

5) I hear people say that the toe cap or ankle strap is so comfy that you can't even feel that it's there. The Ride Capo mesh toe cap in theory should feel like this, but I know it's there. The Flux toe cap on the other hand I can crank down until I can't anymore and I really cannot feel it there. At first I almost thought something was wrong as I could not feel it at all, but after fooling with it I could tell she was tight as hell and not going anywhere. Fig 004.

6) The ankle strap is super comfy a little more so than my Capo's, but I can feel it for sure. Not in a bad way, but I know its there giving me a gentle hug of awesome. No complaints here, but nothing mind blowing either I thought. Fig 005.

7) Biggest annoyance of the binding is that they claim to be super light, yet they send you the extra titanium bolts to install yourself. They come with the "better looking" black ones (unsure of material). I just want the ones in the little package that says "lighter and stronger". Fig 006

So that is what I think so far. I have ridden them only twice and they have been awesome, but I don't feel like I have enough experience riding to really say how they preform or don't preform. This is more of a view from an average dude. Hope someone finds the info useful and have fun slaying the pow!


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

in your opinion, are they worth all the extra coin?

i've seen prices now in the range of 270-340. Most intermediate bindings are in the 170-240 range. Do the dmcc lights warrant the additional 100?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

How does the ankle strap compare to the Capo strap? I can't stand the F-Fit strap they have on their other bindings. Looks like the Absolute-fit strap is more firm and contoured. Do you think it's as responsive?


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

backstop13 said:


> in your opinion, are they worth all the extra coin?
> 
> i've seen prices now in the range of 270-340. Most intermediate bindings are in the 170-240 range. Do the dmcc lights warrant the additional 100?


Well to be honest I would never pay full retail for them, just too much for any binding in my opinion. I got them for 35% off and I would say well worth it. I paid full retail for my Capo's at the beginning of the season, but prefer the DMCC's for sure. On sale worth every penny.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Extremo said:


> How does the ankle strap compare to the Capo strap? I can't stand the F-Fit strap they have on their other bindings. Looks like the Absolute-fit strap is more firm and contoured. Do you think it's as responsive?


I found the DMCC strap to be a little more comfy then that Capo strap. I will admit its hard for me to tell which was more responsive. Though whether that is me being new or the straps being similar I could not say for sure.


----------



## faded-a-fool (Feb 24, 2013)

Don't know if it was a mistake or not but I found a set of these on Amazon for about 47% off.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

faded-a-fool said:


> Don't know if it was a mistake or not but I found a set of these on Amazon for about 47% off.


Buy them! I got mine at about 40% best $ I have spent this season.


----------

